# About to finish my basement, need HT help



## alatham (Jan 9, 2014)

So about to finish my basement and thought I would ask here in the forum if I could get some help on what I should consider prewiring and with what wired equipment and accessories. I have all the audio equipment that I already require to start as follows:

Optoma HD33, Tekton Mini Lore Monitors (L/R), MMGC, MMGW, Klipsch Sub12 & Sherbourn SR-120

Future I may consider one of the Tekton Design Pendragon theater speaker setups.

With as often as I like to swap out the equipment, I'm not going to go with anything in wall but am leaning towards wiring to wall plates for at least a 5.1 set up. Looking for advice on types of conduit, types of runs to do in advance of the construction, as well as any other good advice.
The home theater will go in the lower left corner of the attached layout


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

If the walls are not up, I would run the speaker cables "in-wall." Conduit is not necessary, but would be nice. PVC pipe is easy. Terminate however you prefer. Did you run a dedicated circiut for the equipment? Where will the equipment be? If you are using powered recliners, will need more power & same if a projector.


----------



## alatham (Jan 9, 2014)

Tonto said:


> If the walls are not up, I would run the speaker cables "in-wall." Conduit is not necessary, but would be nice. PVC pipe is easy. Terminate however you prefer. Did you run a dedicated circiut for the equipment? Where will the equipment be? If you are using powered recliners, will need more power & same if a projector.


I will be running a dedicated circuit. thanks for the tips and thanks for the tip on the power recliner and projector.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If the walls are not up, I would run conduit and wiring for a full 11.4 system. Will you ever use it? Who knows - but at least you have built in the flexibility when it was cheap and easy. Should you ever choose to add any after the room is done, it will be a lot more invasive and expensive.

I prefer to run conduit to my speaker locations to make it easy to change wiring later - which is good because I now have to run different wiring for my new speakers.

I have 7 dedicated breakers for my room - three for the AV closet, one on the front wall for powered subs or speakers, one for lighting, one for the riser (powered recliners and other outlets), and one for a infrared heater. Again, with the walls not up, it is easy to run all the electrical you want.

The cheap gray PVC conduit should work fine.


----------



## alatham (Jan 9, 2014)

ALMFamily said:


> If the walls are not up, I would run conduit and wiring for a full 11.4 system. Will you ever use it? Who knows - but at least you have built in the flexibility when it was cheap and easy. Should you ever choose to add any after the room is done, it will be a lot more invasive and expensive.
> 
> I prefer to run conduit to my speaker locations to make it easy to change wiring later - which is good because I now have to run different wiring for my new speakers.
> 
> ...


thx! any specific brand of conduit you like? Also, did you run wire straight to the speaker or did you run it to an outlet face plate?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I ran speaker wire to plates first.

Here is an example of what I used:

http://www.menards.com/main/electri...-pvc-conduit-schedule-40/p-2201804-c-6423.htm


----------



## alatham (Jan 9, 2014)

ALMFamily said:


> I ran speaker wire to plates first.
> 
> Here is an example of what I used:
> 
> http://www.menards.com/main/electri...-pvc-conduit-schedule-40/p-2201804-c-6423.htm


Thanks Again


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

You bet Andrew - that's why we are here!


----------

